# Video card crashing AutoCAD?!



## archi7908 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've encountered a problem when opening AutoCAD ever since installing my new video card. I upgraded from a 128MB card to an NVIDIA GeForce 5500 256MB OC, and now anytime I open up ANY version of AutoCAD (2004, 2005, 2006, even Architectural Desktop), it crashes. in AutoCAD Arch. Desktop 2005, it tells me the following:

_*Exception in C:\Programs\Autodesk\ADT2005\AecDtlDb45.dll ARX Command

Unhandled Exception C0000005 (Access Violation Writing 0x000c) at address 718AA17h*_

In Arch. Desktop 2006, it tells me this:

*AutoCAD Alert

Unable to create new color palette. Windows error code 126.*

I should note that this happens whether I am remotely running the AutoCAD version over our university's school network, or my own copy installed in a different directory. Only a few details in the error message change, the problem remains that AutoCAD will crash shortly after displaying this warning. in order to get any work done in CAD, I had to use other people's computers the remainder of the semester. I bought the GeForce card at Wal-mart. It's been a few months and they don't carry it anymore, but I shouldn't have to return it anyway, someone's gotta know what the problem is. I tried going to the NVIDIA website and downloaded the appropriate latest drivers, I downloaded thr latest drivers for AutoCAD as well, but the problem remains. Whenever I have researched this online, either no one has correctly diagnosed the problem or it leads to a dead link.

Can anyone please help me on this? School starts in a few weeks!!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

uninstall the display drivers and then restart the pc in VGA mode and install them again. you could make sure autocad is set to use software acceleration instead of hardware in the options dialogue.


----------



## archi7908 (Aug 27, 2006)

I can't do the latter, as I can't keep AutoCAD open long enough to change any settings.

As for uninstalling the display drivers, you mean the NVIDIA ones?
Then restart in VGA mode, what's that? Safe mode? Non-videocard-upgraded mode?
I think I tried that already, but I'll give it a shot when I can. If you have any other ideas, please let me know at any time!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

VGA mode is not safe mode, but a compatability mode for video drivers. i'm not well up with video drivers, but i found my nvidia in work didn't work properly with the latest drivers installed. but since you've tried both the latest and the ones that came with the card:4-dontkno . 
is XP up to date?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The latest NVidia ForceWare drivers, v91.31 are rather buggy. The next greatest and actually stable drivers are v84.21:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_84.21.html


----------



## archi7908 (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually tried the default ones first, then v81... if all else fails, my frighteningly expensive laptop will be arriving next week, and I can plug the VGA into my 21" monitor or just use the notebook display...

Thanks for trying, but I find it amazing that not only internet experts, the Autodesk & NVIDIA websites / tech support / drivers, but also my school's IT team can't figure out why this is happening to me. I checked the Walmart I bought the thing at, and they currently only carry up to 128MB cards. ***? lol It's hopeless...


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

leaving autocad aside, how does the pc run? how about other software applications or even if you just leave the pc idle? did you run 'dxdiag' in the run box to test DX compatability? in the display properties, under settings then advanced, there should be a tab for troubleshooting with a slider to reduce hardware acceleration. reduce that one notch at a time and try autocad.

i imagine you uninstalled the old drivers first before you installed the new card.


----------

